# Asian Carp Petition



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

#1605


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

i explained in the remarks that i am boycotting chicago and will continue to refrain from spending money there until the canals are permanently closed


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

2100 or something like that.


----------

